# www.printsforwalls.co.uk  new local print website



## wish238 (Dec 5, 2011)

Wish 238 railton rd se24 0jt. Tim Healy has been photographing the local area for a while now and has been selling local cards images and prints from the shop for a few years now. This week a new website has been set up at last.If you love the local area you will like this site? Check out www.printsforwalls.co.uk.All the best.View attachment 15162View attachment 15162View attachment 15162


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2011)

That's not a very good picture at all. Was it taken on a mobile phone?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 5, 2011)

Lol


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 5, 2011)

And the URL is broken, heh.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 5, 2011)

Somehow I've missed that bit of Brixton that neighbours Sardinia. http://www.printsforwalls.co.uk/brixton/prints-of-brixton-london.html


----------



## wish238 (Dec 5, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Somehow I've missed that bit of Brixton that neighbours Sardinia. http://www.printsforwalls.co.uk/brixton/prints-of-brixton-london.html


----------



## ddraig (Dec 5, 2011)

shit pic
wish you'd naff off


----------



## wish238 (Dec 5, 2011)

editor said:


> That's not a very good picture at all. Was it taken on a mobile phone?


I took it with a nikon f65, it sells well enough as a print and a card. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 5, 2011)

I think it's just been over-compressed.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2011)

wish238 said:


> I took it with a nikon f65, it sells well enough as a print and a card. Thanks for your support.


I'm not sure why I should 'support' you but you should perhaps listen to the feedback and criticism of your potential customers.

The image is of an appallingly low quality and really does look like it's come from a mobile camera.

I'm guessing you didn't use a tripod and you certainly didn't use the right film speed: the image noise is unacceptably high. Parts of the image are out of focus, and the lack of detail is really surprising considering you said you used a Nikon.

For reference, here's a handheld pic I took recently on my mobile in very low light. It's not great but if I'd set a low ISO, used a tripod and shot it in similar light conditions it would probably be better than your effort.

With a decent SLR, you should be getting much, much better results. And better results = better sales.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 5, 2011)

If you take a decent photo and put it thorough too much JPG compression, it will look exactly as you say - noisy and blurry.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2011)

Crispy said:


> If you take a decent photo and put it thorough too much JPG compression, it will look exactly as you say - noisy and blurry.


It's not just JPG noise that's wrong with that image.

It might help if he spelt the name of the place right on his own website too.
http://www.printsforwalls.co.uk./brixton/product-bn07-Brixton-Academy-print.html


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2011)

Too much JPG compression also tends to show trademark image 'blocks' rather than just fuzziness, e.g.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree that it's a blurry image, but low ISO noise can't be discerned when the image is so compressed - and that compression also kills the high frequency detail. We'd have to see a cropped sample of the original image and high JPG quality to be sure.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2011)

Crispy said:


> If you take a decent photo and put it thorough too much JPG compression, it will look exactly as you say - noisy and blurry.


And with clear compression lines, as seen in your example. I'd be very surprised if that picture was taken at a low ISO and on a tripod.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 5, 2011)

editor said:


> And with clear compression lines, as seen in your example.





For instance?


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2011)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 15167
> 
> For instance?


Yes. It's a JPG. That's what they look like when you zoom right in to pixel level. Even ones only moderately compressed.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm just pleased Tim's got regular work, anyway. I think I've only seen him in Catterick since Auf Wiedersehen Pet finished.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 13, 2011)

A vast majority of this is tripe.

Wtf's going on with the glowing edges?


----------

